# mind my own business



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, once again I have been told to mind my own business
and
this time
I will take that advice

sorry that I was such a burden to so many!

al


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Although I don't know the circumstances and Lord knows we have had our disagreements, I do respect you ( for whatever that's worth)and realize that you pack a wealth of inforrmation. Yes you can be loud and outspoken but for the most part you know what you're talking about (nobody is right all the time )!

http://howorld.net/archives/races/hodra/hodra_02/hodra.html


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ruh Roh ! ....oh man-Al, I'm alot like you, and on other(non slot) forums, have gone through the same stuff you do. Hang in there Bro, we all have Fans and Critics alike.... life would be boring without guys like you and Me....but I'm Glad I haven't developed your rep on THIS forum yet


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Don't let someone else's PMS get you down Al. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't sweat it Al. What some fail to understand, is if it's someone's private business, they should not post it on a public forum. Period. Hang in there!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ditto. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

To know Al is to love Al. Screw everybody. 

Public forum here. Don't like it, look away.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Al,

sofar we didn't have a disagreement or fight of any sort. Did I miss something?
Am I not worth it?

Fact is the more one says the higher the probability to step on someones toes.

It is a bit like who works hard makes mistakes, who works less makes less mistakes and the one who makes no mistakes gets promoted.

You are outspoken and you offer your opinion and advise on many occasions.
Without people like you a forum wouldn't work. Just take a look at the number of people who are registered for this forum and how many of them are contributors not to say regular contributors. Always the same numbers pop up. Small surprise one gets into the line of fire.

Her goes the saying what does it bother a german oak, pardon in your case naturaly american oak, if a pig rubs itself against it.

Come on keep on going, don't give those who attacked you the satisfaction that they succeeded.

Mario


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

alpink said:


> well, once again I have been told to mind my own business....


Al,
I yell this out loud when I read your posts, but have never actually PM'd you about it.
It's tough being the guy with all the right answers... I know I used to be you.
Without you here I could be you again... wait.... somehow, this isn't the right answer.
Hang in there. A few random posts will throw them off your trail. Besides, 3000 is just around the corner.
I don't always say the right things, but when I do.... awww....
Maybe I should just mind my own business.

A little early, but.....

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hang in there Al, some people are just too thin skinned :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just don't see what it is you said? Which post? But I'll give the person a little credit, he kept it to PM's and didn't throw it in an open post and start a big argument with everyone (which seems to be a problem here and there on hobbytalk).


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> I just don't see what it is you said? Which post? But I'll give the person a little credit, he kept it to PM's and didn't throw it in an open post and start a big argument with everyone (which seems to be a problem here and there on hobbytalk).


Here here.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Like Sands in the hourglass.... These are the days of our lives... Sorry Al not directed at you just the " Manufactured Drama" that occurs here. Names have been changed to protect the guilty...
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

"does anyone actually make baked Mac N Cheese casserole anymore?"

Al,
With scathing comments like this, is it any wonder????

I have always admired how you welcome new members on the new member thread. Any time you put a comment on a board you run the risk of offending. I have done it, I even think I offended you. Give it a day or two, think about right and wrong, apologize if needed and move on. 
When we lose a guy like Goodwrench88 we realize how valuable these discussions are to us all. This too shall pass.

Hang in there,
Old Blue


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Abe Lincoln and Popeye*

Al, 

Some PM's are like BM's. They werent meant to centerpieces on the dinner table. Flush that floater thats in yer punch bowl.

I get my share of flaming bags of doo on my door step. It's why we have garden hoses. I cant please all the people all the time and I yam what I yam.

I know Dan's death has run yer batteries down... but he'd kick you right in the dingleberries if he found out you let a poop bag in yer mailbox upset yer applecart.

B


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

*Almost lost my mud*

This is the funniest thread I have ever red. Maybe you should apologize more aften Al.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sure it's all just a BIG Misunderstanding, c'mon guys...


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*yum....*

I like baked mac 'n cheese casserole.

As the song says, "wish you were here...."

Put a Floyd avatar back up Al, but use the burning guy this time.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Poo Bags, too funny.

Bill where does one get these "Poo Bags"?

Rob


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Poo Bags, too funny.
> 
> Bill where does one get these "Poo Bags"?
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, I got a lot of "poo", I can send ya a bag or two if ya want. You will have to "flambe" them yourself though!  pig


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Now you know why I keep quiet Al. Will we see you on the 4th?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well this just tops off one of the worst weeks of my life!!! I sent the PM. I'm the bad guy!! Somehow a simple and polite request has got blown out of hand. I cannot PM AL and he has not responded to the two members I asked to contact him on my behalf. 
I never once told AL to mind his own business. 

I've had enough. Good bye HT.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Nooooooooooooooo !*

YIKES !!!! No- No-No ....Don't Go- ANYONE !

Hey Guys, just look at this pic....









this is what this place is all about, C'mon... Have a Beer and put it all behind you...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

C'mon guys, this is all a BIG Misunderstanding.... Please, nobody has to leave, - all you guys are what makes this place special..... !


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

Wow. Sounds like psychodrama city around here.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

C'mon guys..... these girls won't be happy if any of you Leave !


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

It's not that I dont care what was said or not said, I know I have learned from posts from both of you guys and just as important, I want those girls to be Happy!

Boosted


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> well, once again I have been told to mind my own business
> and
> this time
> I will take that advice
> ...


Suck it up Buttercup. 

As GW88 would say, quit yer whining Mucklehead. Say what you mean and mean what you say. I've had times where I've disagreed with you and your opinions, but our opinions make us who we are, regardless of whether some else likes them or not. Get your butt back here and stand up for yourself. I know there are some idiots on here, but you and I are two of them. 

That is all I have to say about that.:wave:


P.S. I know you're gonna lurk and read this....


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*bigger fish to fry*

after reading all the posts i cant figure whats going on so... i think the heat is getting to alot of us! al pink is a hobby talk treasure and kiwi on the the otherside of the planet is a great man to have on our team also. so both of you guys aint going anywhere! better pump the brakes and merge !!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

When my sister and I used to fight as children, my dad would make us 
stand face to face and touch our noses together until we stopped acting like
a couple of jug-heads.....

Dont MAKE me call my dad, you guys.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I left for awhile once, it sucked and I regret doing it, felt like I lost some credibility.

Don't go guys., Bite your lips, curse a little, have a few drinks, and get back to us in the morning.


----------



## Crank_It_Up (Oct 8, 2011)

alpink said:


> well, once again I have been told to mind my own business
> and
> this time
> I will take that advice
> ...


ahem, isn't the whole point of a forum to NOT mind your own business? By all means please continue to not mind your business  Every time somebody posts, it's an invitation for comment, so by all means, keep commenting.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think either of you should even consider bailing, we all have our opinions and they don't necessarily line up with other members opinions. I am happy to see that both of you guys had enough professionalism and respect for each other to keep your personnel opinion's limited to PM's. A public forum is exactly that a "Public Forum" used to communicate ideas, information, and of course opinions to some degree. " No Harm No Foul". I have personally enjoyed both of your comments and knowledge and it would be a loss to the HT community as a whole to see either of you guys bail out. So if you are leaving can we have first dibbs on your cars please?... ha-ha j/k. Nothing wrong with a bunch of feisty old men trading ideas, cars and friendship that's what life is all about and you never know when your last post is coming up. Just food for thought


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I would just like to say that I really enjoyed the pictures of the Hooter's girls.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Kurl3y said:


> I don't think either of you should even consider bailing, we all have our opinions and they don't necessarily line up with other members opinions. I am happy to see that both of you guys had enough professionalism and respect for each other to keep your personnel opinion's limited to PM's. A public forum is exactly that a "Public Forum" used to communicate ideas, information, and of course opinions to some degree. " No Harm No Foul". I have personally enjoyed both of your comments and knowledge and it would be a loss to the HT community as a whole to see either of you guys bail out. So if you are leaving can we have first dibbs on your cars please?... ha-ha j/k. Nothing wrong with a bunch of feisty old men trading ideas, cars and friendship that's what life is all about and you never know when your last post is coming up. Just food for thought


Who U call'n; "OLD-MEN" ????? 

Bubba 123 55yrs. old LOL


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> C'mon guys..... these girls won't be happy if any of you Leave !


please don't make the girls unhappy


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope things get worked out. I enjoy the posts from both parties and have a learned a lot from each. I consider each a great resource.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

RacerDave said:


> I would just like to say that I really enjoyed the pictures of the Hooter's girls.


i second that! :thumbsup:

Hey Al and Kiwi, get over it, and get back to posting! I don't know what it's all about, but I do know that you both have said some stuff that i agree with, some stuff I've learned from, and a ton of other stuff too! I'd like you to keep it up. If it wasn't for people posting, it wouldn't be much of a website.

john


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Both of you guys are my friends, and I hate to think I've lost three this week. Open the lines of communication you two, and let's get this sorted out. Bad enough we lost Dan. Don't make a sad situation worse.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Both of you guys are my friends, and I hate to think I've lost three this week. Open the lines of communication you two, and let's get this sorted out. Bad enough we lost Dan. Don't make a sad situation worse.


Well said... I agree.

Gary


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Its the internet everyone is bound to piss someone off or be pissed off by someone. I wouldnt worry about it a whole lot sometime good intentions are just taken the wrong way.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Back by popular demand


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, thank you for all the support everyone.
and i am really sorry that kiwi thought I was referring to him
hope someone can convince him otherwise.
I should know better than to react to stimulus. sorry


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome back Al!! Paging Mr. kiwidave! Please come back!!


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

eastside johnny said:


> please don't make the girls unhappy



Well the girls are a little happier now also !,..Hope they stay too I really like them also.:thumbsup: W/B Al ! When we get Kiwi back .. Maybe we get the girls to dance for us..haha..


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ha ! I knew you'd be back. Glad to see you came to your senses !


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Welome back, Al. This place would be less interesting without you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome back- AL ! It looks like the Girls are Happy again, and baked a Cake fer ya ....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

But THIS Young lady(below) is still missing YOU- KiwiDave !








...hey buddy, don't make Danielle Cry


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh YEAH, lest we forget, this is a Slot Car Forum


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Seems a lot of drama over nowt, but keep the Hooters pix coming guys.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Stay Tuned....EVERYONE!! Nobody leaves...nobody gets hurt...lol*



RacerDave said:


> I would just like to say that I really enjoyed the pictures of the Hooter's girls.


I would like to say YES TO DAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Al and Kiwi I consider you both to be Hobby Talk friends for life so, stop all this insain jabber and post up some slot car pictures.









































































Bob...Am congering up a TWIN PEAKS decal...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

What were we talking about? lol














































Great now you guys got me started and I can't stop.

Bob...Hooters 4-EVER...zilla


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Chop1965 said:


> keep the Hooters pix coming guys.


After several years we have decided to redecorate the garage. Most of the alcohol and other display items have been relocated yet a few remain.....



















So if anyone in the Chicago area is interested in a more than complete (and I do mean COMPLETE) Hooters uniform we can hook you up for the right price!

This is from hat to shoes and all in between. :thumbsup:

Actually we could ship it anywhere as long as you do not want the frames.



I'm more of a Tilted Kilt guy now............


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooh Randy she is Hot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> wow, thank you for all the support everyone.
> and i am really sorry that kiwi thought I was referring to him
> hope someone can convince him otherwise.
> I should know better than to react to stimulus. sorry


now; "THAT"S the AlPink...WE ALL KNOW/LOVE !!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

w/b ..A/P...:wave:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I know somebody who's ready for the Orange & White...*



TexMexSu said:


> .... if anyone in the Chicago area is interested in a more than complete (and I do mean COMPLETE) Hooters uniform we can hook you up for the right price!....


What do ya think _Bob...could wear it when Ginger is out...Zilla_ ? ? :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> What do ya think _Bob...could wear it when Ginger is out...Zilla_ ? ? :lol:


I don't think people want to see that... LOL























































They don't make it in my size anyways. 

Bob...just say no to hairy legs...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Just go look at some Hooters and let your problems fade away...









































































[email protected]@K...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey a real Hooters vehicle...











































































Bz


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

They have stickers...just ask for them. 










How do you pickup girls at Hooters?

In a Pickup of coarse...



















If you print this image out on white sticky back paper you can have your own Hooters Semi Trailer.
Yes it is sized and ready to go... Just copy and print away.










Thanks for the idea Ralphthe3rd. 

Now everyone else keep posting HOOTERS PICS!!!!

That's all folks...

Bz


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow this thread has been Hooter Hijacked... Lol I'm not complaining nice to see such cool projects and sexy girls .. Dam... Where's the Beer!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Surreal thread first to last for sure.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where did all those hooters decals come from?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

brownie374 said:


> Where did all those hooters decals come from?


CheerioesSTP sold them to me a long time ago. They came on large decal sheets with lots and lots of Nascar decals.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Although I really Hate posting pix of myself, here is one of my faves from about 6-7 years ago.....


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Kurl3y said:


> Wow this thread has been Hooter Hijacked... Lol I'm not complaining nice to see such cool projects and sexy girls .. Dam... Where's the Beer!!!...:thumbsup:


Here's the beer..........




>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Here's the beer..........
> Hooters Girl Barstool Beer Trick - YouTube
> >Tom<


KOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Super Coupe said:


> Here's the beer..........
> Hooters Girl Barstool Beer Trick - YouTube
> >Tom<



HaHa...Very Cool. !!! .


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Hooters!!! :woohoo:


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> But THIS Young lady(below) is still missing YOU- KiwiDave !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She deserves a repost!


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Although I really Hate posting pix of myself, here is one of my faves from about 6-7 years ago.....


I agree that most of us are probably not Brad Pitt but I must try to balance the universe and counter the Buell/Hooters photo with my own Honda/anti Hooters shot.....










Sometimes I love my job....... :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I took my son to Hooters maybe a year ago (he was 13) and the two of us just sat there and giggled like idiots the whole time we were there. I really have to get back there. :tongue:

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I took my son to Hooters maybe a year ago (he was 13) and the two of us just sat there and giggled like idiots the whole time we were there. I really have to get back there. :tongue:
> 
> --rick



YOU sir, are a GOOD dad.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*YES- She Does !*



torredcuda said:


> She deserves a repost!











Yes Indeed ! ....she is oh so purdy:devil:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahem, nice BELT ! 



TexMexSu said:


> I agree that most of us are probably not Brad Pitt but I must try to balance the universe and counter the Buell/Hooters photo with my own Honda/anti Hooters shot.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

O.K. here is my Hooters girl contribution,Bz


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> O.K. here is my Hooters girl contribution,Bz


Oh Gods.......


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I'm essentially gone for a solid week, and in that time a thread turns from tragedy to joy! ummm, Joy, did I see a Joy on there, or is it Danielle we're most interested in at the moment? 

The later it is and the older I gets, the grumpier I becomes. Gots to let it go.
Is KD back yet? Hope so.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like the country lyrics thar SP... I was hoping for big hit a few years back, just never made it to the airways... "I can't get over you, till you get out from under him"...RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Or that country classic.....

Ya picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel.........


Old Blue


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

old blue said:


> Or that country classic.....
> 
> Ya picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel.........
> 
> ...


300 slot cars and most of them squeal...... 
>Tom<


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Super Coupe said:


> 300 slot cars and most of them squeal......
> >Tom<


I've had some stretched tires
Lived thru some wretched tires
But this time the rubber won't peel

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*groans*


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Alpink, You know what you know, I know what I know. In the interests of global peace I'm going to let it go. There's my olive branch!! Thank you all for your support for myself and Al. It is very humbling!!
Ralph and others, thanks you got me smiling. I'm a sucker for a "C" cup but a "D" cup will always get my attention.


----------

